# Intel HD Graphics - HDMI Monitor not Detected/Working



## whistlingmilk (Dec 31, 2011)

I recently purchased a new monitor to use as my laptop screen. The display works through the HDMI port when the Intel HD Graphics are uninstalled, but only at 800x600, 1024x768 and 1280x720.

However when the Intel HD Graphics drivers for my i5-430M (Running on Windows 7) are installed the monitor cuts off after the 'Windows is Starting screen' and only the internal laptop monitor is detected.

The Intel Graphics and Media Control Panel only gives options for Single Display and under Monitor/TV Settings it says Monitor/TV Settings are not supported. Any idea on how I can get both the eternal display and Intel HD Graphics working?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Why not activate the tv using the windows display properties?


----------



## whistlingmilk (Dec 31, 2011)

emosun said:


> Why not activate the tv using the windows display properties?


I can do this when the Intel HD display adapter is disabled, but once it's enabled neither Windows or the Intel control panel show any indication that they detect the monitor


----------

